# Bile diarrhea and now a hemorrhoid.



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hello everyone, new here.







I have not been officially diagnosed with IBS but I do believe I have it. About once every 2 weeks or so I get a severe case of diarrhea with acidic yellow bile, this is almost always after a meal in the evening and the acid is so strong that it sets my rear end on fire! I have always had "nervous trots" due to anxiety, but it's different in that it doesn't contain the bile acid and isn't triggered by eating. I'm 30 and I do still have my gall bladder.Anyways, about a week ago I ate dinner and then went outside to do some yardwork (I should have known not to get hot after eating since this is another trigger) and sure enough it happened again. The morning after I noticed a itchy feeling coming from my anal area, so I went to the bathroom and looked and noticed a lump. I pretty much figured out it was an internal hemorrhoid that had protruded a little. I pushed it back in along with using Preparation H and so far it hasn't came back out, it's not "flared up" anymore but I can still kinda feel a twitchyness in there. I didn't push when using the bathroom so I'm assuming it was the acid that really irritated the hemorrhoid. I have lost 5lbs in the past week because I'm afraid to eat big meals or anything that may trigger another episode, I don't think my rear end could handle it again.Soooo... for those of you that have this type of diarrhea and hemorrhoids, how do you deal with it? I'm trying to decide if I should go to a specialist. I'm not working right now so luckily all of this happened at home. If this would have happened at work it would really be rough. I have been in a very bad mood since it happened.


----------



## rockingirl (Jan 10, 2008)

You could try Immodium before you eat. However, I would definitely see a specialist just to rule out other possible causes.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I suffer from internal and external hemmorhoids due to persistent straining.I use ointment for them prescribed my Doctor,if they are very swollen i use ice from the freezer and rub that on them,i find it shrinks them sometimes.If you are worrying about your symptoms maybe you should see a Doctor and get yourself checked over.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

That's what is strange, I really never strain since I get plenty of fiber in my diet. I suppose I could have strained during the diarrhea and not realized it, but I'm convinced it was the acid bile that got it inflamed. Both of my parents have hemorrhoids so I suppose I'm also genetically susceptible to them, I could have had this internal one for awhile and just never knew it. What kind of prescription med do you use, and is it better than Prep H?I'll admit I think some of my diarrhea problem comes from overeating, I do have somewhat of a problem with that even though I'm not at all overweight. Other people are amazed I can eat as much as I do and not be overweight. I'm going to be careful to eat smaller meals from now on and watch how much I drink with my meal. No more buffets







, or if I do I'll have to take Imodium beforehand.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I strain myself when i have diahorrea also,which i find strange!but ibs has a mind of its own when it comes to my body,some sufferers do find being careful about what they eat and how much, helps them a bit, so worth a try.I dont know what country you live in?i am in the UK and my Doctor prescribes an ointment called Proctosedyl which eases the pain and itch,but maybe you should get your Doctor to have a look and might be able to tell you if it is definately a hemmorhoid.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm in the USA, in Alabama. From what I've read, the most common prescribed med here is Anusol. I may make an appointment with a gastro doc tomorrow and just see what he/she says.


----------



## drrakeshkumarbhmslko (Apr 25, 2010)

Well, I new to this forum and I here to suggest homeopathic treatment for those who would like to try this.I do not your location and weather condition there at present. If homeopathic medicines are common in your area, you should try it.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm already taking Hemaron and White Oak Bark extract. I've taken Horse Chestnut extract for the past year for a varicocele (male problem). If it does anything it's only slight.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I have used Anusol myself,but did not find it helped me,i hope you get on okay when you see Gastro doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

Just an update... I went to the proctologist and he said it wasn't an internal hemorrhoid, but rather an external one that had thrombosed. He said he would rather leave it alone and let my body reabsorb it. It's been three weeks and it's very slowly getting better, although I had another episode of D this morning that kinda irritated it again. I can also feel another one starting to form in another spot, but it feels soft and comes and goes, sometimes within minutes.I can deal with the occasional D, but I hate these stupid hemorrhoids.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

I get thrombosis hemmorhoids at times,what i have found can help to shrink it is,ice from the freezer and i rub it over it,it is freezing!!but i do this 3-4 times a day,does not shrink it right away,but it does help the swelling.


----------



## LNAN (May 23, 2010)

I GET THE DIARRHEA WITH THE THICK YELLOW BILE AND I HAD MY GALLBLADDER REMOVED 2 YRS AGO. THIS BILE THING GOES WITH THE IBS, THAT AND I GET ALOT OF MUCAS. BUT YOUR RIGHT THE BILE ACTUALLY BURNS THE ANAL SKIN TRY A&D OINTMENT IT IS SOOTHING AND GOOD LUCK


----------



## onyx (Jan 13, 2006)

I get the same acidic yellow D, which I suspect is bile and part of my IBS (I still have my gallbladder). I have found that Questran (cholestyramine) seems to help with this somewhat - you may want to ask your doctor about that if you haven't tried it. However, awhile back I had a particularly aweful flare-up. I mean this was really unbearably painful - felt like I was passing pure acid out my rectum. I was laying on my bathroom floor, weeping. Like you, I was afraid to eat anything. It slowly receded back to my "normal abnormal" IBS-D over a couple weeks.Here's the routine that helped me through it. After each BM I'd wipe real well with a baby wipe. Then I'd slather on a bunch of Desitin (diaper-rash ointment) which is very soothing and helps form a kind of seal which helps protect your bum from the next D episode. I also used Tucks pads occasionally to soothe things.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Yep, yep, yep had those too. Internal and external. I had a steriod suppository Rx from the doc that I would freeze and put one in at night. During the day I used a homeopathic oil several times daily. See link. The stuff actually worked better than the Rx. I would put it on my finger in a very large quantity and push the hemorrhoid back inside the anus drenched in the oil. I think mine were thrombosed as well because about a month of doing it and they fell off. . . (gross, I know). I also sat on ice and every time I would shower, I would tuck them back inside. The oil also helped with the burning during a movement. However, I would say you do need to find a way to make your BM's more normal and less runny and acidic. There is a Rx product for diarrhea-based bile disorders. Look up Habba Syndrome.Hemorrhoid oil:http://fonoils.com/hemnomor.html?utm_sourc...CFRMNDQodBR7uEQ


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

Well after about 6 weeks my thrombosed hemorrhoid is finally better. I took four baby aspirins a day to make the clot dissolve faster (I wouldn't recommend this if your hemi's bleed), along with using Prep-H and Anucort-HC suppositories.I really believe what triggers my bile diarrhea is overeating and drinking too much with my meal. I have been very careful to eat smaller meals and only take a few sips of my drink and I haven't had anymore episodes. Many times now I will only eat half of my meal and then reheat the other half about 2 hours later. My doctor also told me to start taking six Metamucil capsules daily with a full glass of water (I use 20oz Powerade), that has seemed to help also.


----------



## wishes (Apr 30, 2010)

Hi! I'm a new member but have had IBS-D all my life (40plus years) I have never in my entire life have i ever any constipation.But recently after a typical all day bathroom day(as we call them here)of uncontrollable d. I found myself in the doctors office 2 days later and in surgery less than 4 hours later.Diagnosis was internal and external thrombossd hemm. I am now recovering, I had been trying Cholestyramine powder at my doc. request. It did help with the diarrhea but it is difficult to know how much and frequency, so I am now on day 11 without any form of B.M. I am used to long times in between stools because it is always diarrhea regardless of how long its been or what I eat. I'm using TUCKS andapplying Nupercanial cream to help with the discomfort. My doctor told me that it is common even for people with D only to have these kinds of problems and warned me that they can reoccur, I will hope that he is a pessimest and I'm going to be the optimist! Anyway, I hope that you start to feel better soon. That will be my WISH for you! WISHES


----------

